# Worry re watery CM (sorry TMI)



## BusyBee (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi,
I'm currently 14 weeks pregnant and am worried about my CM, which although is creamy/milky sometimes, also seems to be quite watery most days too. The consistency has been the same throughout all the pregnancy so far, so hasn't suddenly changed and I had my nuchal scan last week which was fine.

Does the "wateryness" mean I am not producing enough progesterone? Due to previous miscarriages, this is causing me a great deal of anxiety...

I'd be really grateful for your opinion.

Many thanks!

BusyBee


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it's fine, your discharge will change constantly through your pregnancy, and progesterone isn't helping to maintain the pregnancy anymore, the placenta is,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## BusyBee (Oct 27, 2006)

Many thanks - this makes me feel a lot less anxious!
BusyBee x


----------

